# Best wax sealant for Nardo Grey paint



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi gang, really after for recommendations to make my Nardo grey shine, finding it really tough with what I have. If you dont know its basically a solid primer coloured paint. Its super clean but what i have really doesnt make it stand out that much from just washing it. Im using opti seal at the moment, but have FK1000, Vics red, Zymol concours. Any recommendations would be great. FK and optiseal is brilliant on our silver car, but not feeling it adds anything to the Nardo except the protection.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Does it have to be a wax sealant paste? Blackfire AFPP plays well under carnauba wax


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Prima amigo followed by prima epic. One i did recently, all be it after a gloss enhancement. Amigo will see you right

DSC_0060 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0065 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0061 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

It can be anything, as long as i can get it to shine over a normal wash and dry. Sorry should have put a comma after the wax. It can be distilled water for all i care. At the moment im just scratching my head wondering whats gonna work on this colour.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Blackfire then. Looks much slicker than FK1000 ever will


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks guys, just need stockists in the uk that sell what i need from Prima and blackfire. Any tips ? Cant find anyone that sells Amigo and Epic. Chewy, can you enlighten me on the blackfire a bit more please fella ?


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Prima amigo followed by prima epic. One i did recently, all be it after a gloss enhancement. Amigo will see you right
> 
> DSC_0060 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Same as mine, but Ive got the black wheels and black roof with roof bars.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Saverschoice on the Prima (don't forget to search out the discount code) and Polished Bliss on the Blackfire


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

saverschoice only have the amigo mdc


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

I apply the AFPP sealant over the Blackfire GEP

Polished Bliss stock them both


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

So they do, soz.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

nicks16v said:


> Chewy, can you enlighten me on the blackfire a bit more please fella ?


The Blackfire polish leaves the perfect base for the AFPP sealant mate http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/blackfire-gloss-enhancing-polish.html


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Ok so Im down to amigo and epic, or gep and afpp. I'm not going to buy both, one to start with, but a big price difference between the two, and i cant find any company that stocks both the prima products. decisions decisions.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I can supply the prima if you struggle. I only really keep it for customers to take with them, but happy to supply here. Ive got hydro, amigo, epic and slick. 

If you chose the blackfire, and lord knows i wouldn't talk you out of that either, try polished bliss or motorgeek. Both should have it. 

Use your existing FK1000 for the wheels. Those wheels above were cleansed with blackfire GEP and sealed with multiple all metal sealant


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Try eBay pennies to pounds retailer, which I think might be Saverschoice but personally bought both prima off there. If you go prima then heard many say that banana gloss is the go to top up for epic but you could use slick on hydra max. 

Blackfire is epic (!) stuff so slick nothing comes close I don't think but is a big price difference and on top of afpp you really should hit it with midnight sun wax. Used mine today such a wet look.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Any pics Hufty, I used it today as well mate


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Harly Wax should see that colour go bling bling.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi Chewy 

No sorry bud didn't take any, wasn't intending to use the wax but washed all 3 cars today, did mine first and left it whilst did the other two and then went back and it was full of water spots which never had on this car really. As I did a couple coats of afpp and gep other week thought would top with midnight sun and remove the spots. Worked an absolute dream and looked wetter than when I washed it. That system is awesome. 

You ever had water spot issues with it ? My fault for leaving it just thought might wet it again washing others :wall:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hufty said:


> Hi Chewy
> 
> No sorry bud didn't take any, wasn't intending to use the wax but washed all 3 cars today, did mine first and left it whilst did the other two and then went back and it was full of water spots which never had on this car really. As I did a couple coats of afpp and gep other week thought would top with midnight sun and remove the spots. Worked an absolute dream and looked wetter than when I washed it. That system is awesome.
> 
> You ever had water spot issues with it ? My fault for leaving it just thought might wet it again washing others :wall:


 HA HAYou caught the Blackfire bug,there is no cure for it :lol:


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Never had waterspots with it Hufty, sounds like you'll be alright next time though:thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> HA HAYou caught the Blackfire bug,there is no cure for it :lol:


No and if pushed I don't think you can beat it as a system, wooh did I just type that!. I think there are individual products as good but the finish I had today was the best I've had and I didn't really properly prep. :doublesho guess durability might be the issue.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

chewy_ said:


> Never had waterspots with it Hufty, sounds like you'll be alright next time though:thumb:


Yeah wash mine last I think, if the Mrs or the beetle gets splashed, unlucky as they say.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Id love to post a pic of the car off my desktop, but its so complicated, I cant be arsed putting them on a hosting site . Too much for my little brain.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Hufty said:


> :doublesho guess durability might be the issue.


Ian, are you really bother about durability and sheeting when you polish and wax as much as we do....lol


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

camerashy said:


> Ian, are you really bother about durability and sheeting when you polish and wax as much as we do....lol


In summer no, it's not on long enough to wear off. Winter more so as not as easy to get out there.

Took couple of pics today







Bit dusty


----------



## zipsp (May 3, 2011)

Fusso coat dark would be a good choice


----------

